# Will your semi-auto eject properly when fired without a mag?



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

An interesting test by Hickock45 firing Glocks and a 1911 without a magazine inserted. An issue I'd never thought about before.

YouTube - ‪Pistol Reliability Without Magazine‬‎


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Short answer is yes.
The magazines only function it the operation of a pistol is to house the ammo for future use. And has some role in the last round hold open of the slide.
Having said this there are exceptions. Some pistols have a magazine safety in them. That is, when the magazine is removed it disables the trigger system and prevents to gun from firing.

Barring the mag safety, any gun should fire without any problems but the slide may not catch and stay back.

Well. After watching his video, I have never had problems that I can remember when shooting without the mag. So please allow me to change my comment to "theoretically yes"


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

my 1911 will .
Don't have a Glock

AFS


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Wouldn't this be a non issue as you're going to have to open the slide to load another cartridge any way?


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Hooray for VAMarine. I thought it was just me thinking that this was a non-issue either way.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

@VAMarine,
It may cause an issue when trying to seat the fresh magazine if indeed, the brass is getting stuck lower in the gun, as in with the glock he was shooting. A stovepipe isn't going to cause problems, but adding a small "assess" check on the slide position helps to avoid this problem altogether. Besides, if the magazine is out, and you're reloading and you had to fire again, that storm is already up to a Cat 5 pooflinger. :mrgreen:


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I can solve that problem

Revolver


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

VAMarine said:


> Wouldn't this be a non issue as you're going to have to open the slide to load another cartridge any way?


In most cases, I'd say yes, but in that first stoppage (at about 1:57 in the video), the case was jammed so low in the weapon that it might well have interfered with inserting a new fully-loaded magazine. If you were in the middle of a tactical reload (partially empty magazine being removed from the weapon during a break in the action, to be immediately replaced with a fully loaded one), and had to engage a target with the round remaining in the chamber before the new mag was seated, it could be a factor.

Interesting video, and something to keep in mind.

Maybe I'll suggest a stage for the local IDPA match where a pop-up target is activated during a tac reload, and must be immediately engaged with the chambered round, PRIOR to completing the reload. It might be interesting to see how common this is with a cross-section of shooters and weapons, and how well they would deal with it if not prepped for the possibility ahead of time...


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

So we've established that a semi auto fired without the mag is a single shot? Whoood of thunk it?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I didn't watch the video.  As for the the Tac-reload to fire....OK I'll buy that, I guess I'll have to watch the video and see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

bruce333 said:


> I can solve that problem
> 
> Revolver


Yes. But how many times will your revolver shoot with one live shell in the cylinder?


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

DJ Niner said:


> In most cases, I'd say yes, but in that first stoppage (at about 1:57 in the video), the case was jammed so low in the weapon that it might well have interfered with inserting a new fully-loaded magazine. If you were in the middle of a tactical reload (partially empty magazine being removed from the weapon during a break in the action, to be immediately replaced with a fully loaded one), and had to engage a target with the round remaining in the chamber before the new mag was seated, it could be a factor.
> 
> Interesting video, and something to keep in mind.
> 
> Maybe I'll suggest a stage for the local IDPA match where a pop-up target is activated during a tac reload, and must be immediately engaged with the chambered round, PRIOR to completing the reload. It might be interesting to see how common this is with a cross-section of shooters and weapons, and how well they would deal with it if not prepped for the possibility ahead of time...


Thanks DJ, glad someone appreciated it and actually watched the video. My intention was not to debate this as an issue/non issue in a real life encounter. Just thought it would be a point of interest on the functioning of the average semi-auto. Interesting idea for competition on your part!


----------

